# Preferred preaching styles?



## Ianterrell (Jul 18, 2004)

What kind of preaching style butter's your bread? What kind of oration is biblical? 

Dramatic preaching? Conversational oration? 

I've been having problems with really dramatic oration recently I don't hate it, but it seems like many times its used without need! Every point of a sermon doesn't need dramatic "acting out" of the force behind the points. What do you think, and most importantly what does the Bible say?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jul 18, 2004)

I leave for a movie in 20 minutes so this will be short;

I prefer small group studies! Nothing beats sitting around each other with the bible open reading, discussing, and holding each other accountable to what you learn!

NOTHING!:bs2:


----------



## a (Jul 18, 2004)

that's a good question...

i'm afraid what i consider a [i:2d3c4aa893]good preachin'[/i:2d3c4aa893] may not be edifying for a corporate congregation...

i'd like the preacher to start at the beginning of a text and give a historical background and establish a context... and then discuss the meanings of the greek/hebrew behind it... all this to find out what it says - what it means... not "what this means to me..."

i fear this may be too educational in nature... what say ye?

[Edited on 7-18-2004 by ace]


----------



## blhowes (Jul 18, 2004)

[b:6eedcbff89]Ian wrote:[/b:6eedcbff89]
What kind of preaching style butter's your bread? What kind of oration is biblical? Dramatic preaching? Conversational oration?

I'd probably say dramatic preaching, though I've been blessed by both kinds. The term is new to me, but when I think of dramatic preaching I think of preaching whose style is similar to a good drama. There's continuity in the storyline and you are drawn along through peaks and valleys until you reach the climax. In a good drama, the music style varies to reflect what's going on in the drama.

The preaching I've enjoyed most sort of follows that pattern. There's continuity from point to point in the sermon and the inflection in the person's voice reflects the importance of the points he's trying to get across. The variation helps me appreciate more the main points that are being expressed.

Bob


----------



## alwaysreforming (Jul 18, 2004)

I like what Ace had to say. In addition, I like it to be passionate, and "pleading" (if you know what I mean), and I like it to stay on the context and topic at hand.

So many sermons I hear have a very cheesy "opening" which can be seen from a mile away as just a clever "segue'" (is that how you spell "seg-way"?) which the preacher thinks he needs to "catch people's attention." I find it to be pretentious and disingenuous.

I kind of like John MacArthur's style which is more like a running commentary on the text. The best preaching I've ever personally been able to sit under is at LuvroftheWord's church, St. Paul's Presbyterian in Orlando. Post some of those sermons for us to hear, Craig!

Its nice when a preacher is actually reverent with the Word and handles it with the weight it deserves instead of just a piece of text that can be applied to daily living. "Show me Christ, Sir." is what I always have on my mind when I go into a sermon. Very rarely is that what's delivered.


----------



## a (Jul 18, 2004)

[quote:4a93e67905][i:4a93e67905]Originally posted by alwaysreforming[/i:4a93e67905]
I kind of like John MacArthur's style which is more like a running commentary on the text.[/quote:4a93e67905]


i've only heard john macarthur on tape for his sunday night series 'charismatic chaos'

this dude is awesome... excellent preaching... what a great communicator

[Edited on 7-18-2004 by ace]


----------



## Irishcat922 (Jul 18, 2004)

EXPOSITORY!


----------



## Craig (Jul 18, 2004)

Definitely expository preaching! 

our sunday school (which follows the worship service) is a "small group" setting. The pastor has led it most of the time, but over the last couple of months he has asked me to lead, and I have. There is one man in the group who asks the most off the wall questions. It is a DISTRACTION to say the least. I want to open the Word, hear it explained, and hear it preached...I see a difference between explanation and having it preached: there is a sense of application and urgency with preaching.

I think small groups can be edifying...if it is led by one person where questions pertaining to that scripture are brought up: but that in no way should ever replace the preaching of the word on the Lord's Day. God has set apart preachers and teachers from the laymen. I don't care what Jack has to say about Scripture...i care about what God has said and what He says through his mouthpiece. While God might have dramatic things to say, the amazing thing is that this drama isn't exposed through acting: It's done through the plain explanation and proclamation of God's Word. 

I may be misunderstanding what it meant by "dramatic" but I am picturing unneccessary posturing by a man who doesn't normally move in such a fashion. Part of the reason we joined the OPC in town is because another Reformed congregation in town has this preacher who focuses on oration. His hair is slicked back to the point his face looks like it's in pain, and his speach pattern is completely unnatural. I am not sure if he really is motivated by oration or if he's just an unnatural guy...but it comes off to me very badly and distracting. Man's foolishness is just that...God's wisdom is truly wise, though clowns may mock it as unwise.


----------



## Ianterrell (Jul 18, 2004)

Sean and Craig,

I think that expository preaching is excellent but it isn't one of the categories that I was aiming for in my topic thread. Perhaps I was unclear though. I wasn't speaking about how the minister might teach in general but how one speaks as they exegete a passage before the congregation.


----------



## Craig (Jul 18, 2004)

Ian-

I guess I see those categories as bit ";;undefineable";;....exegesis is something tangible. Conversational can be ";;too conversationable";;...";;dramatic";; can be too dramatic...see my previous example...I'll quote it for you:
[quote:58e23c5afd]I may be misunderstanding what it meant by ";;dramatic";;; but I am picturing unneccessary posturing by a man who doesn't normally move in such a fashion. Part of the reason we joined the OPC in town is because another Reformed congregation in town has this preacher who focuses on oration. His hair is slicked back to the point his face looks like it's in pain, and his speach pattern is completely unnatural. I am not sure if he really is motivated by oration or if he's just an unnatural guy...but it comes off to me very badly and distracting.[/quote:58e23c5afd]


----------



## Ianterrell (Jul 18, 2004)

No, you understood quite well. That's precisely what I was getting at.


----------



## Craig (Jul 18, 2004)

[quote:f61b8e06a5]No, you understood quite well. That's precisely what I was getting at.[/quote:f61b8e06a5]
:thumbup:


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 19, 2004)

I prefer felt-needs preaching! Just kidding, over the long run I am more edified by expository preaching. But to answer Ian's question I would probably go with dramatic preaching as long as the orator didn't fake it. Say what you will about his theology, when John Piper is on he is incredible!

BTW: I am reading R L Dabney's [i:b924e2115b]Evangelical Eloquence[/i:b924e2115b].


----------

